# Getting out of trains



## carpenter matt (Jan 3, 2008)

Just wantd to let everyone know, that I'm done. Also to thank everyone for their encouragement and help in my projects in the past.
MLS is a great site with wonderfull people. 
My father past away last year and with it my interest in trains.
I can't place a classified because I'm no longer 1st class, however I would like to see my track goto a MLS member.
It's micro engeenering and some llagas creek switches as well as peco.
Shoot me an e-mail if your interested.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, 
Sorry to hear about your Dad and your getting out of trains, but if you want to receive emails, you need to show an email address...


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your father's passing, Matt. (And I'm bummed that a fellow eastern narrow gauger is leaving the hobby.) Best of luck in to you in the future. 

What size/rail material are the switches? I'm assuming code 250 on the rail size. 

Later, 

K


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss Matt. I'm still downsizing so unfortunatly I can't help you to off load your track. I hope you keep that engine you worked so hard to build, just put it on display if nothing else. 

Your profile doesn't list an e-mail address and your "send message" link only accepts PM messages from friends, might need to either post your e-mail here or remove the friends restriction from the PMs. 

Sorry to see you leave the hobby, Vic


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, 

So sorry to hear of your loss. There's nothing that tugs at the heart like losing a parent or a child. I sincerely hope all goes well with you from here on. 

I'm sure you could easily sell the items mentioned but I unless you really need the money would urge you to hold off a bit until the grief has subsided a bit. You might find that his memory can be preserved a bit additional by honoring him on the railroad. The *Paul M. Smith Cabinet Shop *on my RR honors my own father and his former cabinet business.


----------



## carpenter matt (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you all! 

K, it's all code 250 nickle silver I purchased all of it from Dennis Paulson when he switched to overhead lgb system. Some of the raill is still in a shipping tube other is attached to ties. 

Vic, You betcha on keeping the locomotive and my rolling stock. 

Richard I may keep a small oval ;-)


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

So sorry for your loss , my own Father is who I shared MRR and train watching with for 40 years .
I also have been in..and out of model railroading a couple of times , and I still have a connection with the great times we shared together with trains .

Best wishes to you and who knows , you may also return to trains someday also .


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your Dad, Matt. These things are not easy to deal with. My Dad died about 20 years ago and I still wish we could have a beer together and watch a ball game on TV. I would encourage you not to sell your stuff. These things take a long time to get over. And there will come a time when the interest returns. Give it a rest for a while, maybe even a few years. And stay on the board. You have good buds here.

Yours truly, Bob


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

My condolences, Matt. Hang in there. You'll be missed on MLS.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss. My condolence to you and the rest of the family. It's a shame that you would loose interest in RR with your fathers passing. When My father passed away it actually encourage me to continue the traditions of RR ing. Hope you can still stay around the forum and maybe just dabble in some trains. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss.

Condolences.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Matt, e-mail me on the switches. (I can't PM you and you're not coming up in my e-mail address book for some reason) 

Later, 

K


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Truly sorry to hear of your loss.... 

Chas


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your Dad, Matt. These things are not easy to deal with. My Dad died about 20 years ago and I still wish we could have a beer together and watch a ball game on TV. Matt - I too am sorry to hear of your loss. I do agree with Bob on this one. My dad died back in 1980 - thirty years ago now - and I still miss him. He was a big train nut and would have really enjoyed the live steam I'm into now. I wish I could share it with him. 

I also agree that in time your interest in trains will probably return. Whether or not you wish to sell off your stuff now is of course up to you. You can always buy new stuff again later if you wish to return to the hobby. 

Best Regards!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry about your dad man. 
But your not getting out of trains if you hang onto some, Give it time, we'll see you again ... I'm sure that is what your dad would have wanted. 
Keep your figures away from the saw and the dust out of your eyes. But enjoy the smell of cedar.....


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, 

Lost my dad in 1978... not a day goes by that I don't think about him and miss him. Sorry to hear about your loss. I sure have appreciated your help and advise you gave me here on on the trains.com forums when I was starting out. 

Best, 
TJ


----------

